# Why does my dove raise a single wing in the air?



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

Does anyone know why doves sometimes raise a single wing straight into the air? Pidgey usually does it while I'm holding him. He'll hold it straight up, exposing his little armpit and just hold it like that. I don't think hes doing it bc he feels threatened. Could this be a submissive pose?


----------



## Mr. Skipper Doo (Aug 19, 2021)

I'm glad to know Skipper Doo isn't the only one. He will also get a strange attitude, then start bowing and cooing at me, whenever I'm near his home.


----------

